# Gildenrekrutierung / Blackmoore-Horde



## Twoskillswin (18. September 2018)

Moin Wow Community,

wie so viele suchen wir Spieler für unsere Gilde ATurtleMadeItToTheWater auf Blackmoore-Horde.

Kurz zu uns: Wir Danny 22 Jahre und Marcel 28 Jahre, haben nach vielen Enttäuschungen, der letzten Jahre, beschlossen eine Gilde zu gründen. Mit bedauern mussten wir feststellen, dass über die letzten Jahre, in 90%+ der Gilden, immer mehr der Gemeinschaftssinn und Zusammenhalt in den Hintergrund gerutscht ist. Die Leute nutzen Gilden immer mehr allein für den persönlichen Nutzen, ohne etwas zurückzugeben. Wir vermissen die alten Zeiten, als noch echte Freundschaften entstanden sind und eine Gilde eine Art von zweit Familie war. Aus diesem Grund suchen wir Leute die ähnlich empfinden und unsere Sichtweise teilen. In den folgenden Abschnitten versuchen wir so transparent wie möglich mit Euch zu sein.

Unsere Ziele:
In erster Linie wollen wir wie oben geschrieben eine Gilde erstellen, die Content zusammen beschreitet und sich untereinander hilft.

Desweiteren wollen wir eine Progress-Raid Gruppe erstellen. Uns geht es nicht darum die ersten auf einem Server zu sein, sondern einfach eine Herausforderung zu haben und das spielerisch Beste aus uns rauszuholen. (Raid Zeiten findet ihr unten)

Neben der Progress Gruppe sollen Leute die nicht soviel Zeit oder Ehrgeiz haben trotzdem zu ihrem Spaß und Content kommen. Es ist unrealistisch in kurzer Zeit 2 Raid Gruppen zu füllen, deswegen werden wir Raid Tage für Twinks und primär Leute die nicht in der Progress-Gruppe sind haben. (Zeiten findet ihr unten, können wir auch spontan anpassen)

Zu guter letzt PvP.
Wir beide spielen gerne Arena und sind RBG's nicht abgeneigt, besitzen in diesem Gebiet allerdings wenig Erfahrung. Sollten wir genug PvP interessierte zusammen bekommen, werden wir uns auf jeden fall auch in diesem Bereich etablieren.

Natürlich zählen auch Worldquests / Bosse, open PvP, gemeinsames Farmen etc zu unseren Zielen.

Anforderungen:
Wir haben lange darüber diskutiert ob und welche Anforderungen wir haben und sind der Meinung ohne oder mit zu hohen wird dieses Projekt nichts.
Wir wollen keine Massengilde oder irgendwelche zufälligen Spieler einladen, nur um die Gilde voll zu bekommen.
Deswegen werden wir ein kurzes Gespräch führen, nur damit ihr einen kleinen Eindruck von uns und wir von euch bekommen. Wir suchen Männer und Frauen im Alter von 18+, machen aber Ausnahmen bis 16 solange sich benommen wird. Desweiteren wäre Discord sehr wichtig, da sämtliche Kommunikation darüber stattfindet.
News, Änderungen etc sind ebenfalls dort nachzulesen.

Für unsere Progress Gruppe haben wir etwas höhere Anforderungen. Hier suchen wir Leute die vorweisen können, dass sie in BFA nhc clearen konnten oder uns einen Erfolg aus Legion (mindestens HC) vorlegen können. Solltet ihr uns noch keinen Erfolg vorweisen können (aus welchem Grund auch immer) werden wir Mythic+ Runs zum testen eurer Raid Fähigkeiten machen.
Wir werden 2/5/13 laufen (Änderungen können je nach Boss und Content stattfinden)

Classen die bevorzugt behandelt werden derzeit:
2 Warlocks (....)
1-2 Priests (Disziplin)
1-2 Hunter (BM)
1 Monk (Tank)
2 Mages (Arcane/Frost)
1 Warrior (Arms)
1 Demon Hunter (Dmg)

Je nach Content kann es sein, dass diverse Spieler auf die Bank gesetzt werden (aus verschiedenen Gründen) z.B. regelmäßiger nicht-Anwesenheit, extremes Zurückfallen von ilvl, sehr schwachem Spec.

Raid-Zeiten:
Progress Gruppe  Mittwoch 19:00-23:30
                             Sonntag 19:00-23:30

Gegebenfalls        Montag   19:00-23:30
                             Dienstag 19:00-23:30

Twink/Andere (nach Absprache)

Solltet ihr bis hier gelesen haben und immernoch interessiert sein. Kommt auf unseren Discord und schreibt eine Kleinigkeit in den "Bewerbungs-Channel" oder kontaktiert direkt ingame.

Fragen könnt ihr uns hier oder ebenfalls im Discord im Channel "Gilden-Fragen" fragen.

Discordlink: discord.gg/A6ymsvf

MfG
Marcel aka RealMasL
Danny aka Twoskillswin


----------



## Twoskillswin (19. September 2018)

Push


----------



## Twoskillswin (22. September 2018)

Push


----------



## Twoskillswin (27. September 2018)

Push


----------

